# Data.bg - how to download files from there ?



## Ironman (Oct 18, 2014)

I recently came across a dropbox like website 
data.bg
The Problem is i can browse through the entire website but when i try to download any files (publicly available)
the page just gives a error 

The connection has timed out" 

For testing purpose , i have provided a link to a book
please try to download the book , 
And tell me how can i download it

Konstantin Savianov - DataBG

P.S. the Download link starts like this
*search.data.bg/ready/....


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 18, 2014)

Ironman said:


> I recently came across a dropbox like website
> data.bg
> The Problem is i can browse through the entire website but when i try to download any files (publicly available)
> the page just gives a error
> ...



Try https 
OR
Try with a download manager.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 18, 2014)

says - Your IP is not allowed


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 18, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> says - Your IP is not allowed



Try proxy servers.
Or any VPN


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 18, 2014)

Something wrong with the site. Downloads aren't working. 
Anyways most content seem to be of questionable legality


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 18, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Try proxy servers.
> Or any VPN



same response with tor


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2014)

its a russian site, even if it has stuff for download, it'd have tons of viruses.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 18, 2014)

I think its some foreign language.Try searching in rutracker


----------



## Ironman (Oct 18, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Try https
> OR
> Try with a download manager.



Tried *
Response="Unable to connect"

Download manager will work when i can get a file to be downloaded dialogue box.



vidhubhushan said:


> says - Your IP is not allowed


OK
But its not the same message here.



kunalgujarathi said:


> Try proxy servers.
> Or any VPN


Tried , VPN  - As Free VPNs use Public Ips , they are not Allowed there

So Response = "Your IP is not allowed"



thetechfreak said:


> Something wrong with the site. Downloads aren't working.
> Anyways most content seem to be of questionable legality



Yes Except Downloads everything is working .
i noticed that too



vidhubhushan said:


> same response with tor



Yup Tried that too



doomgiver said:


> its a russian site, even if it has stuff for download, it'd have tons of viruses.



No its  not Russian

Its Bulgarian


Seriously .??? Viruses .. If you know what to look for you will not get viruses
. its a Cloud Drive .
More like Bulgarian Google Drive. but more Bulgarian.




Nanducob said:


> I think its some foreign language.Try searching in rutracker



I have around 7 things that are only available there 
as far as i have searched (Incl. Rutracker and other pvt & Public ones , usenet , irc , and public ftps)

Should i post which thing i am searching ?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have also discovered another chinese site which is literary a public ftp of one of its Universities .But the problem is same , you can browse through everything except when you try to download it never stops loading the page
And you can find things there too ....  
If you guys want you can take a look at the problem too
just tell me.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2014)

Ironman said:


> No its  not Russian
> 
> Its Bulgarian
> 
> ...



i dont trust anything that came out of soviet russia. bulgaria was/is a warsaw pact state.
no, really, im not being funny here.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 19, 2014)

Mm..if you never mind,what is the content Of the file that you seem so eager to dowload? 
 just curious.is it like some sort of video or something?then I might be interested


----------



## Ironman (Oct 19, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Mm..if you never mind,what is the content Of the file that you seem so eager to dowload?
> just curious.is it like some sort of video or something?then I might be interested



I dont mind , but lately TDF rules about talking about  such things have been a PITA.
so i shall do it in PM if you want

Should i ? nanducob ?
Just tell me yes and i shall share .


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 19, 2014)

Ironman said:


> I dont mind , but lately TDF rules about talking about  such things have been a PITA.
> so i shall do it in PM if you want
> 
> Should i ? nanducob ?
> Just tell me yes and i shall share .



Yes,please


----------

